# Another Sweet Baby Needs a Home...



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

A couple of you might remember me from the post I made when I was having a moral dilemma concerning a pet store puppy, and although the situation resolved itself, I was lucky enough to form a connection with a lovely young girl at work whose parents own two maltese.

Well, yesterday morning this coworker came into my office with a somber expression on her face. She informed me that her parents are getting a divorce, and they are going to sell their house. They are apparently experiencing money problems along with everything else, and both parents are moving somewhere they can't take their little Maltese dogs, Bear and Tiger. She wasn't asking me to take them, she just wanted to let me know and I felt strongly that I should try to help her. After discussing it with my husband, we offered to take both the babies into our home and let this girl visit them whenever. 

We have never owned Maltese before...and as a couple we have never owned a pet, either, although we have a 19-month old daughter. To make a long story short, the younger Maltese, "Bear", will be coming to live with us in the near future. The older maltese, "Tiger," is very intelligent and my coworker's mother would like him to go to a home with a bit of experience with Maltese...and also one without a small toddler hanging around.

Anyhow, "Tiger" needs a new forever home. I have seen pictures of him and he is very beautiful. He is fairly young (six years old, I believe), housetrained, and he weighs six pounds. I can even post a picture of "tiger' early next week. My coworker is very heartbroken both that her parents are divorcing and also that the dogs will have to find new homes. I promised her that I would post to my "Maltese Owning Friends On the Internet" and tell them about Tiger in the hopes that someone out there is looking for a new, white, male, six pound family member. There is no adoption fee. Their one and only concern is that their babies get a loving home where they will be held and played with every day. It would be nice if you live in the SE Michigan area, but that's not a requirement. If you live far away you have to be willing to send my coworker some pictures every now and then.

I am so lucky that I am getting to take little Bear home sometime soon. I have wanted a Maltese for a very long time and I have never cared how old he was, just as long as we would be the right family for him. I wish we were the right family for Tiger as well. But I had to beg my husband for a long time to agree to getting ONE Maltese, so two isn't an option for us either. 

Sorry for the long post. If anyone is interested in hearing more, please send me a PM and I will make sure to put you in contact with my coworker.

*NOTE - post edited by author to reflect my error in stating Tiger's age. He is six or seven, not 2 or 3 as I at first stated.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

how nice to see an HONEST person who only wants to find a loving home for their baby. How lucky this little guy is to have someone looking out for his best intrest. I have a small toddler plus I live in California so he's not right for me but I still had to post.

Amber


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

> how nice to see an HONEST person who only wants to find a loving home for their baby. How lucky this little guy is to have someone looking out for his best intrest. I have a small toddler plus I live in California so he's not right for me but I still had to post.
> 
> Amber[/B]


Thanks, Amber.
Yes, my coworker is a very nice girl. I feel really bad for her because she loves her parents and she loves her dogs, too.

I should add that these two little guys have been uber-pampered by her mom and dad. They sleep in their bed, they get carried around all over the place. Heck, they even took separate vacations the last two years so that their babies wouldn't have to be alone or with a stranger. They are definitely devoted owners.

But if they have to move in with other family members who are either allergic to dogs or live in an apartment building where they can't take them, and they are having money problems on top of it, it's actually very selfless of them to be willing to let them go to new homes where vet bills aren't a problem. It's just a sad situation all the way around. 

My coworker (her name is Debra) seemed very pleased at the thought that little Bear would be so close by. I told her she can retain "visitation" rights as often as she would like, and I am sure I could manage to bring him by work from time to time as well.

I feel like the luckiest person on earth that I am going to get little Bear, but I do feel just a bit guilty that my joy comes from another person's misfortune.

Thanks for commenting, Amber. That was very thoughtful of you!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my I want another baby, just need to figure out how to convince my hubby. I would love to see pictures.


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

> Oh my I want another baby, just need to figure out how to convince my hubby. I would love to see pictures.[/B]


I will get a picture from her at work on Monday and put it up here. They are both darling babies. I know everyone will fall in love.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

*Awww I want him. I am from Michigan. My b/f wants a boy but we aren't ready yet. We live with his dad and he doesn't want anymore dogs in his house. There are a total of three. After we are done with college and have our own place we are going to get my b/f a male maltese. I would so take him if we had our own place. But I would like to see pictures anyways. I would be nice if someone from SM could get him. If someone gets him who is not on SM tell them about this wonderful place.*


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> Oh my I want another baby, just need to figure out how to convince my hubby. I would love to see pictures.[/B]


Ditto! 
Tiger sounds about Rex's size. We are clear over in Virginia though


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm so happy you are getting this little boy







are you going to have to cancel the little puppy that was coming your way in autumn









Hope you find a new home for Tiger







how sad


----------



## Smooch (May 8, 2006)

Has Debra tried putting up notices at local vet clinics? Seems that would be a good place to find a responsible owner. I'd love to take him myself but the hubby would definintely need alot of convincing....














Still? Would love to hear more details and see some pics!


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Ahh I would love to take him myself too, but I'm like Amber, I have a toddler so wouldn't fit the owners wishes for the dog.







Plus I'm in NC.

I do hope he finds a really good home, sounds like they really love their malts and are doing the right thing just trying to find them loving homes.

Karyn


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

*Please keep us updated. You will love your little boy.

*


> A couple of you might remember me from the post I made when I was having a moral dilemma concerning a pet store puppy, and although the situation resolved itself, I was lucky enough to form a connection with a lovely young girl at work whose parents own two maltese.
> 
> Well, yesterday morning this sweet little college girl came into my office with a somber expression on her face. She informed me that her parents are getting a divorce, and they are going to sell their house. They are apparently experiencing money problems along with everything else, and both parents are moving somewhere they can't take their little Maltese dogs, Bear and Tiger. After discussing it with my husband, we offered to take both the babies into our home and let this girl visit them whenever.
> 
> ...


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

> I'm so happy you are getting this little boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, Yes, I won't be getting a new baby now that I get Bear, but I don't have to "cancel" it fortunately because I had it narrowed down to two breeders, hence I had not sent the deposit yet. But those little boy babies I was looking for will have no trouble finding homes when they are ready. Even if it means staying with the breeder they will have good homes









Actually, I think Tiger will get a good home, too. I am pretty sure they are being responsible and looking for a home for him right now in advance of having to leave their home, which they just put on the market.
But it is sad for the family and the boys who are going to new homes, because they are soooooo loved where they are now.

I did receive a PM here from someone who sounds both serious and also like a very good match for Tiger, but I will be sure to pass along the idea of posting notices at vet clinics as well. I will also still post pics once I get back to work on Monday.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I am happy for you that you are getting your baby but sorry for the situation and I would take that other baby in a heartbeat but unfortunately I live in NJ...or I would have put my dibs in already!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Congrats on geting your new baby. How sad that the two boys will have to be seperated though. Hopefully they will find a good home for Tiger.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I would love to have another one, but like some of the other ladies that have posted before me, my husband would KILL ME!! He didn't want me to get the one that I have but I listen so well. Well, he said if I got rid of our indoor cats, we could get a dog. *eyeballss cats sprawled in front of me* Yeah, that went over well. Even if you/they find a home for him, can you still post the pictures? I'd love to see them!!


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

> I would love to have another one, but like some of the other ladies that have posted before me, my husband would KILL ME!! He didn't want me to get the one that I have but I listen so well. Well, he said if I got rid of our indoor cats, we could get a dog. *eyeballss cats sprawled in front of me* Yeah, that went over well. Even if you/they find a home for him, can you still post the pictures? I'd love to see them!![/B]


What's with all of our husbands?







Yes I will post pictures.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=198947
> 
> 
> 
> ...










 Ahh the "million dollar" question... I just wish I knew what was with mine!

Good luck,
Melanie


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,
I would love to get another one,but my husband said if I do he is leaving(LOL)..So I am thinking maybe I will
get a 2nd..(LOL). being single is great..No?


Best of Luck To You!
Andrea~


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

> Hi,
> I would love to get another one,but my husband said if I do he is leaving(LOL)..So I am thinking maybe I will
> get a 2nd..(LOL). being single is great..No?
> 
> ...


Believe me, Andrea, that is a choice I wrestle with every day!


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

Just checking to see if the pictures are in yet?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Behold, Tiger the Wonder Maltese:










Chewing on a ribbon of all things! I am sorry - this is the only picture Debra had with her at work this morning though I have asked her to bring more. This picture showcases what a lovely white coat Tiger has, but you can't really see how handsome a face he has given that particular camera angle and the fact that his head was down a bit.

Anyhow, I just wanted to follow through on my promise to post a picture of Tiger.

But I have to clarify my description of Tiger. Apparently he is six, not two or three. Since Bear is two or three, I just assumed that Tiger was around that age as well. But everything else stands. He is gorgeous. He is wicked smart. He is so loving and devoted, and he is currently in a home where he is very much doted upon. As I said earlier, he's not for sale. He's free to the right home. I'm going to see if Debra can just sign up here, or if she will say it's OK for me to post her email so people can contact her family directly. I don't want to be the puppy wheeler-dealer lady


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

He is gorgeous!!, I hope he finds a home, who could resist that face








I can only wish...









Best Of Luck To You,
Andrea~


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

> I don't want to be the puppy wheeler-dealer lady
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol that's funny....he is a cutie. Thanks.


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

ahh he's a cutie. I don't think you helping her find a home for their maltese makes you a wheeler-dealer lady. 

Karyn


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

is someone on SM getting tiger? he is a cutie. can't wait to see how this story ends.


When do you get bear?


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

Tiger is so cute! I'm so sorry to hear about that family's problems. I hope all works out of them. I can't imagine going through that. I couldn't live without my babies! ( funny, I didn't mention "husband" lol) It took me 20 years to get a fluffy dog- so I got two! My husband asked me how getting one dog had us end up with 2. We were twice a lucky was my answer. Now he totally adores them too. Keep us posted on Tiger. I hope he does well. I also hope the rest of the family will be okay.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, thats great news your getting Tiger


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

> Ahh, thats great news your getting Tiger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Update: Both Tiger and Bear are now in the loving forever home of a retired church deacon but they were fostered for a short time by a Spoiled Maltese member in the interim.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks for the good news!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so glad they got to stay together.







One divorce was enough.


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

> I'm so glad they got to stay together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hear Hear!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh that is wonderful news that Tiger and Bear are together still in their new forever home














Thank goodness they didn't have to be separated


----------

